# How To Sell Tshirts in Las Vegas



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi! I am in Mexico where I have successful tshirt business exploiting the local language (mayanxic.com) and have come up with an idea that I think would work in Vegas. All my work here is done with heat transfers made in the US by FM Exp. I would need someone to steer me along or perhaps partner up with me to sell them. Ideally, I would like to get a cart set up in front of Caesars Palace location (or similar) with heat press and do them to order.

I would be looking for someone who would be interested and that recognizes or respects an original idea, not someone who will 'borrow' the concept...


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

You'd get run out fast setting up a street vending cart on Las Vegas Blvd in front of Caesars Palace! Do it out of your trunk so you can make a fast getaway.


----------



## gc890 (Sep 20, 2007)

I live in Vegas and the only "commercial" business I see on the strip is the guys trying to get everyone to take cards for stripper girls. I guess the only reason they can do that is because they aren't actually selling anything, just handing out cards.

There are a bunch of touristy shops on the strip that sell really cheap t-shirts. Maybe you could get some of them to sell your stuff.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

No I am talking about heavy pedestrian traffic areas like the one in front of (the other side of the street) Caesars Palace - I believe it's Harrahs, where there is a bandstand and a series of small booths where different junk is sold, among them, a tshirt stand. I am wondering how to get a concession or something in a place like that, not to sell shirts out of my trunk!


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Most high traffic areas in Vegas are already taken or at least held by one of us local printers. This is a very cut throat Business environment. Most of us have exclusive contracts with the Casino corporations that say we are the only companies allowed to sell custom T-shirts on their properties. Sometimes someone goes out of business and their is a chance to grab up new properties but you have to move fast. There is some new development going on down on East Fremont you could rent a real brick and mortar location if you think you can sell enough T-shirts to cover your overhead.


----------



## MayanXic (Jan 30, 2007)

Daniel Slatkin said:


> Most high traffic areas in Vegas are already taken or at least held by one of us local printers. This is a very cut throat Business environment. Most of us have exclusive contracts with the Casino corporations that say we are the only companies allowed to sell custom T-shirts on their properties. Sometimes someone goes out of business and their is a chance to grab up new properties but you have to move fast. There is some new development going on down on East Fremont you could rent a real brick and mortar location if you think you can sell enough T-shirts to cover your overhead.


Thanks Daniel! I guess another option would be to join forces with someone local and go that route. I think I'm a little far away to move fast when something comes up. 

BTW I am checking out your website - pretty cool.

Thanks again!


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

Don't discuss this with anyone and certainly do not show it to strangers. IT's a SECRET!!!
I won't share the test data behind it...but here goes....

Make a dozen T's of your good work with very provoking text.
Brand the hell out of them. Left & right sleeve. Tail, neck and hems.
Put an ad on Craigs List for Gig work in the Vegas Casino District.
Have these gig workers WEAR the T and walk where the crowds are and they must send pics of themselves in front of all the attractions. Group pics pay more.
If your stuff is good, they WILL go to the website. 'Mission Accomplished."
Now your website must do the conversion.

Of course your testing will reveal the when and where the gig-workers do their thing. Empower each worker with a "REDEMPTION CODE" so when the citizen enters that code the gig-worker gets a bonus. This will energize them to engage the population as compared to simply doing a walk by.

My testing results, which I will not share, was only using the walk-by and the response rate was not believable. So to squash the narrative of the nay-sayers, do your own work then you will own the results.


----------

